# windows 7 drivers for acer aspire 3660



## shellaz (Sep 24, 2011)

hie i am looking for windows 7 drivers for acer aspire 3660 cant seem to find them on the internet please assist . USB2.0 camera and sound drivers. tried realteck drivers for vista but u can play music but with no sound. have upgraded the machine from XP to win 7


----------



## YTGeek (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Shellaz,

You have tried the following?

Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Notebook / Aspire / Aspire 3660

YourTravelingGeek ray:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is this a 32 or 64-bit version of Windows.

Unfortunately this laptop was designed for XP finding Windows 7 drivers (if any available) will take some searching.

Post the hardware id for the devices with problems:


> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


Have you tried Windows Update?

Did you download and install the correct Realtek driver?


----------

